# Fluval Flex 15G Saltwater Edition



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Well after much thought and planning , I’ve decided to venture to the salt water world after keeping freshwater fish for more than 20 years. Honestly I was quite weary and a bit over whelmed by all the information out there. Still to this day I continue to read many pages of information online, watching videos, asking others about their experiences. A new journey to be on, and although it’s still early completely fascinated with what I’ve seen in person. 

So here is the low down on the equipment I have begun with:

15G Fluval Flex 16”x 15”x 15” ( Thank you April) 
Eheim 75 watt heater
Life guard digital thermometer 
7500k LED lighting( contemplating a change )
Refractometer
2x bags of Carib sea live sand
15x pounds of live rock from J&L Aquatics

The idea is to have some easy beginner corals,clean up crew and a few fish. Researching my choices considering the size of this nano setup and waiting for it to properly cycle. Being close to J&L Aquatics’s can be good and bad . They did a great job explaining quite a few things and answering all my questions. Enough with the chat, here are some photos of how it all started. Thoughts, comments, throw them my way . Thanks for looking

Luke


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

A few more photos for you


----------

